# Problems with Directivo



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

I have a directivo unit (rca dvr40) I have had for a year, that just started acting up. Last night it we watched a recorded show on it and right after it finished it restarted itself. Went through the welcome screens and downloaded info and started showing tv. Also had the record light on then. (I am sure something didnt just start then right when coming back up). But it then restarted again a few minutes later and continued this cycle for some time (went to bed before it stopped the cycle) Each time it has the record light on while showing tv but not recording. 
Today I check to see if its still at it, I find that its not and I start going through the guide, once I selected a program, it goes to it as normal then I noticed I am locked into it. I cant change channels, select guide or info, rewind or menu or anything else. but the light turns amber on the unit showing it is receiving the signal. I tried the front panel then and find exactly the same problem. Light acknowledges but unit doesnt. 
Has Directv send another bad software update for the tivos? I cant find any current discussions of the tivos just the r15 and its problems. I am tired of the tivos problems now. I have had tivo for 2 years with directv and have been through 4 units now. The old standard receivers never had many problems, my original unit from 6 years ago still works like new.
Can anybody tell me what is wrong now with the tivo?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Unplug the unit, leave it off 5 minutes. Plug it back in and see if it reboots properly. I have not heard of any upgrades for that unit recently so it may be the unit. Given your history, it could be a power issue. If it's not on a UPS (more to keep the power smooth than save a reboot) it might not be a bad idea.

Good luck.


----------



## donnaml98 (Jan 10, 2006)

mikec73 said:


> I have had tivo for 2 years with directv and have been through 4 units now.


Same here, but only 2 units. Luckily I charged them on my Visa which doubles the warranty. They just called today as a matter of fact, to inform me my claim was approved...full refund!

Now if I can just get my elusive $100 rebate from Directv


----------



## joe.attaboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Mike:

I don't know if you've learned anything new about this, but it sounds to me like you may be having hard disk issues. The symproms you describe seem similar to those who discovered flakiness in their original hard disks.

I don't know how much of a project replacing a drive for that RAC unit would be, but a search on this and other Tivo/D* boards should provide you with the information you need.


----------

